
Show HN: Y Combinator Companies with Offices in San Francisco - connor11528
https://employbl.com/blog/yc-companies-in-san-francisco
======
connor11528
OP here, I used this GitHub repo to collect the company information:
[https://github.com/connor11528/companies-in-the-bay-
area](https://github.com/connor11528/companies-in-the-bay-area)

It's a spreadsheet I've been collecting for quite sometime. This site is a
Laravel PHP app that queries the list for companies that have the tag "Y
Combinator"

Please let me know if you have questions or feedback. Enjoy

